# Cyp flavum



## JeanLux (May 17, 2017)

A nice plant from Holger Perner flowering actually:





[url=https://postimg.org/image/e2afbdeyd/]



Jean


----------



## JAB (May 17, 2017)

Very nice! You grow in pots Jean?


----------



## eggshells (May 17, 2017)

Oh man. I love these. 

Can these be grown in Zone 2B?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 17, 2017)

Very cute flower. I like how it's got a strongly contrasting staminode and big toilet bowl lip like malipoense.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2017)

eggshells said:


> Oh man. I love these.
> 
> Can these be grown in Zone 2B?



My guess would be yes, though you'd have to bring them to a sheltered protected spot in the winter (heated garage).


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2017)

Interesting flower.


----------



## abax (May 17, 2017)

A beautiful flower with so many interesting attributes. I love the contrast between the dark staminode and the
wonderful blushing white petals and pouch. Superb!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2017)

Nice one Jean! Is this the first year flowering?


----------



## JeanLux (May 18, 2017)

Yes, I grow it in pot for the time being! I got that lovely 'plant' from Wenqing 8 weeks ago Tom! The chalenge will be to keep it alive ...
Jean


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 18, 2017)

Absolutely stunning!



mrhappyrotter said:


> Very cute flower. I like how it's got a strongly contrasting staminode and big toilet bowl lip like malipoense.



Quite a strong resemblance to Paph malipoense, yes. Similar pollinators perhaps?


----------



## eggshells (May 18, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> My guess would be yes, though you'd have to bring them to a sheltered protected spot in the winter (heated garage).



That's what I'm trying to avoid. I'd like to leave them in the ground if at all possible. 

I'm collecting species and hybrids that can stay outside and never had to bring them in. So far macranthos, plechtrochilum and japonicums are epic fails.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 18, 2017)

eggshells said:


> That's what I'm trying to avoid. I'd like to leave them in the ground if at all possible.
> 
> I'm collecting species and hybrids that can stay outside and never had to bring them in. So far macranthos, plechtrochilum and japonicums are epic fails.



What about Cypr arietinum?


----------



## eggshells (May 18, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> My guess would be yes, though you'd have to bring them to a sheltered protected spot in the winter (heated garage).





Linus_Cello said:


> What about Cypr arietinum?



Thanks I will try that. I can't find any for some reason. I will try guttatum again but this time I will buy in the fall. I think it got too warm in the summer in pot. 

Beautiful flower again Jean. Well done and I hope it clumps for you.


----------

